# Advantix-dog looks like a greasy mess



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Just got the Advantix in the mail yesterday. I ordered the one for dogs 11-20 lbs. Merlot weighs 2 1/2 pounds and Maggie weighs 12 lb. So I put just a little of the tube on Merlot and the rest on Maggie. I though it was a waste to get one just for Merlot cause he is so small and the 1-10 lbs was too much for him.

Maggie looks okay, an oily spot on her shoulder blades where it was put on. Merlot has really fine, thin hair. And he looks like a grease ball. Where I put the stuff one, which I only used a drop for him, looks like we put greasy hair gel on him. And it is spreading, which I know the stuff is suppose to do. But now his whole back looks greasy. It feels gross to pet him too. And I don't want it all over the furniture.

Anyone else have problems with Advantix?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Ive never used it but found even frontline to do the same thing, give it at least 24 hours, then you SHOULD be able to give him a bath, (check the packaging first though as im not sure about advantixes rules) use a mild shampoo (baby shampoo is perfect) and it should remove the excess greasyness form the coat.

I have heard that advantix is one of the best for keeping the buggs off and if it works a litle greasyness is worth it!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I use it think it's great! Yes they do get a little greasy, but it's worth it.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i stopped using chemical flea repellents, but i do remember that it made them greasy. we always gave them a bath a day or 2 after with a soap-free dog shampoo bc it doesnt strip the medicine off  right now i use garlic and an all natural spray and shampoo too keep the bugs away. its working great so far, we havent had any flea prpblems


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep it's a bit greasy but usually goes away after a couple of days. To me it's well worth it though to not have them miserable & scatchin.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

On my chi's, the greasiness is usually gone by the next day. It does keep the fleas away. It's worth it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> On my chi's, the greasiness is usually gone by the next day. It does keep the fleas away. It's worth it.


Yep! Mine too.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

it's definitely worth it if finally gets rid of the fleas, its been more than 24 hrs and he still looks like a greasy mess and he has dirt stuck to him everywhere now

my husband came home from work yesterday and was like what happened to the dog? He thought I just gave him a bath and his hair was sticking up from being wet.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

My vet told me to split a dose between two chis, but it was for under 10 Lbs. The doses for heavier dogs is too strong for there size. I would check to see if the doses are okay that you gave them.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Pookypeds said:


> On my chi's, the greasiness is usually gone by the next day. It does keep the fleas away. It's worth it.


I was going to say the same thing.
I put it on at nite before bed and it's mostly dry by the time we get up in the morning.


----------

